# no meio do mar



## Casquilho

Alguém tem uma sugestão de uma tradução natural em inglês para a locução "no meio do mar", p. ex. em "perdido no meio do mar", "uma ilhota no meio do mar"? _Amid the sea_ parece não traduzir exatamente a mesma idéia.


----------



## hiratafabio

"In the middle of the sea" acho que funciona bem. "Amid" me parece bem mais literário, mas não tenho certeza.


----------



## Eltraductor

"In the middle of the sea"/"In the midst of the sea"/"In the heart of the sea" etc. funcionam muito bem! 

Também se pode dizer "ocean" em vez de "sea".

"Lost in the middle of the ocean."
"A small island in the middle of the ocean." ?


----------



## Casquilho

Gostei de "in the midst of the ocean"!


----------



## William Stein

Just to elaborate on what Eltraductor said, Latin-based languages say "sea" a lot because Italy, France and Spain are all bordered by the Mediterranean Sea, but English speakers tend to talk more about the ocean since England and the US are surrounded by oceans. I didn't swim in a sea until I first went to Europe.


----------



## Eltraductor

Casquilho said:


> Gostei de "in the midst of the ocean"!



Glad I could help!


----------



## mglenadel

'Murricans like "in the middle of the ocean" best. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> Just to elaborate on what Eltraductor said, Latin-based languages say "sea" a lot because Italy, France and Spain are all bordered by the Mediterranean Sea, but English speakers tend to talk more about the ocean since England and the US are surrounded by oceans. I didn't swim in a sea until I first went to Europe.



William, I'd say that, in current usage, when we use the equivalent of '_sea' _in one of our Latin-based languages, we only mean a vast expanse of salt water independently of how it can be classified by Geography or science in general (that is, as a 'sea' _stricto sensu _or an ocean) and that usage is the predominant one. Besides Portugal is surrounded by ocean only (we don't have any body of saline water in an inland location), however we usually refer to it as _'mar' ('sea')_ and I don't think we are an exception among Romance languages. To make things a little more complicated, both old Portuguese and Spanish (and, I guess, French too, besides more modern poets and writers) used sometimes a combination of both: 'o_ mar-oceano', 'la mar Oceána' (_Columbus, for instance, was _'Almirante de la mar Oceána', _an expression you may find in the _'Capitulaciones de Santa Fé', _the agreement between Columbus and the Spanish kings). So, I believe that, although we can use both words interchangeably, we use preferently '_mar'_ in current language and _'oceano' _mostly with a scientific connotation.


----------



## Johannes

Ó mar salgado, quanto do teu sal
São lágrimas de Portugal!
Por te cruzarmos, quantas mães choraram,
Quantos filhos em vão rezaram!
Quantas noivas ficaram *por casar*
Para que fosses nosso, ó mar!


----------



## machadinho

William Stein said:


> Just to elaborate on what Eltraductor said, Latin-based languages say "sea" a lot because Italy, France and Spain are all bordered by the Mediterranean Sea, but English speakers tend to talk more about the ocean since England and the US are surrounded by oceans. I didn't swim in a sea until I first went to Europe.


Hmm... na trave, William!
1. Portugal fica inteiramente no Atlântico. (Carfer)
2. Brasil fica inteiramente no Atlântico. (Angola também, e Moçambique no Índico)
3. Norte da Espanha e norte da França ficam no Atlântico.
4. Toda a América Latina fica ou no Atlântico ou no Pacífico!

Acho que a diferença, se é que há mesmo diferença, é outra:
* *Mar* é água salgada mais *perto* da costa;
* *Oceano* é água salgada *longe* da costa.
* E não há um limite preciso entre mar e oceano.
* Porém, é perfeitamente possível ir à praia de Copacabana e dizer que você está vendo o Oceano Atlântico, mas que vai "dar um entradinha no mar".


----------



## William Stein

machadinho said:


> Hmm... na trave, William!
> 1. Portugal fica inteiramente no Atlântico. (Carfer)
> 2. Brasil fica inteiramente no Atlântico. (Angola também, e Moçambique no Índico)
> 3. Norte da Espanha e norte da França ficam no Atlântico.
> 4. Toda a América Latina fica ou no Atlântico ou no Pacífico!
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que a diferença, se é que há mesmo diferença, é outra:
> * *Mar* é água salgada mais *perto* da costa;
> * *Oceano* é água salgada *longe* da costa.
> * E não há um limite preciso entre mar e oceano.
> * Porém, é perfeitamente possível ir à praia de Copacabana e dizer que você está vendo o Oceano Atlântico, mas que vai "dar um entradinha no mar".



So what? You didn't contradict what I said at all, and neither did Carfer, since I never even mentioned Portuual. My point is that "mare" is such an important word in Latin because of it's origin in Italy and surrounding Mediterranean that "mare"/"mar" are still in used in general in Latin-based languages, such as Portuguese, even when referring to what we usually call oceans. You people have such a mania of contradiction you don't even try to understand what anybody says, you just create a "faux débat" based on things were not even in the original statement.


----------



## Vanda

> Porém, é perfeitamente possível ir à praia de Copacabana e dizer que você está vendo o Oceano Atlântico, mas que vai "dar um entradinha no mar".




OH, gostei desta ''contradição''!


----------



## machadinho

Também!  Mas não é verdade? Não é curioso a gente ver o oceano mas entrar no mar? A gente não entra no oceano, entra?


----------



## Vanda

Só para esclarecer ao estrangeiro sob nosso uso de oceano e mar:  muitas vezes, para nós, são a mesma coisa, a diferença ficará por conta do contexto, como, muito bem, exemplificou o Machadinho na frase que gostei.
oceano - 3. O mar em geral, em qualquer parte: "Malditas ideias fixas! A dessa ocasião era dar um mergulho no oceano, repetindo o nome de Marcela" (Machado de Assis, _Memórias póstumas de Brás Cubas_))

Read more: http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?m...rbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=oceano#ixzz1rAWdOKYf​


----------



## William Stein

There are lots of English-speakers who don't distinguish very carefully between "sea" and "ocean", either, especially in songs and poems since it's 9 million times easier to find a word that rhymes with sea than with ocean (except potion, commotion, suntan lotion, etc.). That's not the contradiction I was talking about, I meant trying to contradict everything I "say", whether I actually said it or not!


----------



## machadinho

William, I thought you knew what na trave means.


----------



## William Stein

Well it means "you're close" (but no cigar),  right? Presumably because I had forgotten about the geographical position of Portugal and Central/South America (where I happen to live!). My point was a purely historical one about the importance of sea in Latin and hence the greater frequency of use of sea (mer/mar) in modern Latin-based languages than in English, irrespective of whether they're surrounded by oceans or seas in the technical sense.


----------



## Vanda

Só pra botar água na fervura e um ponto final nos desentendimentos, William, Machadinho disse que você acertou no alvo.  E, graciosamente, deu-nos exemplos e usos do dicionário para enriquecer a resposta. 
Agora, todos, de volta aos trilhos, vamos dar um mergulhinho no mar. 

Demorei tanto pra responder que não vi seu post acima. Como eu já disse, ele disse que você acertou, concordou com você.


----------



## William Stein

ok, paz e amor


----------



## Macunaíma

I remember reading in a style guide about the differences between British and American English that the Americans use "ocean" a lot more than the British. For example, "an ocean-front apartment" is a typical American English construction. I guess what William was trying to point out to us is that in English, unlike in Portuguese, there is a more clear distinction between sea and ocean, but I suspect this might be an American English thing.


----------

